# problem installing gnucash using macports



## lewisdw (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi.  I'm running OS X 10.5.6 on a macbook and have the latest macports installed.  I'm trying to install gnucash to use quartz (instead of x11) via the instructions located at http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/MacOSX/MacPortsDetail.  However, I get so far into the install and receive the following:


```
macbook:opt user$ sudo port install gnucash +without_hbci--->  Fetching goffice
--->  Verifying checksum(s) for goffice
--->  Extracting goffice
--->  Configuring goffice
--->  Building goffice
Error: Target org.macports.build returned: shell command " cd "/opt/local/var/macports/build/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_gnome_goffice/work/goffice-0.6.5" && make all " returned error 2
Command output: mv -f .deps/foo-canvas-marshal.Tpo .deps/foo-canvas-marshal.Plo
/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../goffice  -I../../.. -I../../.. -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes  -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/libgsf-1 -I/opt/local/include/libxml2 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng12 -I/opt/local/include/libart-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/libglade-2.0   -DFOOCANVASLIBDIR=\""/opt/local/lib"\" -DFOOCANVASDATADIR=\""/opt/local/share"\" -DFOOCANVASPIXMAPDIR=\""/opt/local/share/pixmaps"\" -DFOOCANVASBINDIR=\""/opt/local/bin"\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALSTATEDIR=\""/opt/local/var"\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALEDIR=\"""\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Foocanvas\" -DVERSION=\"0.6.5\" -I/opt/local/include  -O2 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes  -Wsign-compare -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wchar-subscripts -Wwrite-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-noreturn -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-pointer-sign -MT foo-canvas-line.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/foo-canvas-line.Tpo -c -o foo-canvas-line.lo foo-canvas-line.c
 /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../goffice -I../../.. -I../../.. -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/libgsf-1 -I/opt/local/include/libxml2 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng12 -I/opt/local/include/libart-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/libglade-2.0 -DFOOCANVASLIBDIR=\"/opt/local/lib\" -DFOOCANVASDATADIR=\"/opt/local/share\" -DFOOCANVASPIXMAPDIR=\"/opt/local/share/pixmaps\" -DFOOCANVASBINDIR=\"/opt/local/bin\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALSTATEDIR=\"/opt/local/var\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALEDIR=\"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Foocanvas\" -DVERSION=\"0.6.5\" -I/opt/local/include -O2 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wsign-compare -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wchar-subscripts -Wwrite-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-noreturn -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-pointer-sign -MT foo-canvas-line.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/foo-canvas-line.Tpo -c foo-canvas-line.c  -fno-common -DPIC -o .libs/foo-canvas-line.o
mv -f .deps/foo-canvas-line.Tpo .deps/foo-canvas-line.Plo
/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../goffice  -I../../.. -I../../.. -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes  -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/libgsf-1 -I/opt/local/include/libxml2 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng12 -I/opt/local/include/libart-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/libglade-2.0   -DFOOCANVASLIBDIR=\""/opt/local/lib"\" -DFOOCANVASDATADIR=\""/opt/local/share"\" -DFOOCANVASPIXMAPDIR=\""/opt/local/share/pixmaps"\" -DFOOCANVASBINDIR=\""/opt/local/bin"\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALSTATEDIR=\""/opt/local/var"\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALEDIR=\"""\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Foocanvas\" -DVERSION=\"0.6.5\" -I/opt/local/include  -O2 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes  -Wsign-compare -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wchar-subscripts -Wwrite-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-noreturn -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-pointer-sign -MT foo-canvas-pixbuf.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/foo-canvas-pixbuf.Tpo -c -o foo-canvas-pixbuf.lo foo-canvas-pixbuf.c
 /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../goffice -I../../.. -I../../.. -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/libgsf-1 -I/opt/local/include/libxml2 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng12 -I/opt/local/include/libart-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/libglade-2.0 -DFOOCANVASLIBDIR=\"/opt/local/lib\" -DFOOCANVASDATADIR=\"/opt/local/share\" -DFOOCANVASPIXMAPDIR=\"/opt/local/share/pixmaps\" -DFOOCANVASBINDIR=\"/opt/local/bin\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALSTATEDIR=\"/opt/local/var\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALEDIR=\"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Foocanvas\" -DVERSION=\"0.6.5\" -I/opt/local/include -O2 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wsign-compare -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wchar-subscripts -Wwrite-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-noreturn -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-pointer-sign -MT foo-canvas-pixbuf.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/foo-canvas-pixbuf.Tpo -c foo-canvas-pixbuf.c  -fno-common -DPIC -o .libs/foo-canvas-pixbuf.o
mv -f .deps/foo-canvas-pixbuf.Tpo .deps/foo-canvas-pixbuf.Plo
/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../goffice  -I../../.. -I../../.. -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes  -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/libgsf-1 -I/opt/local/include/libxml2 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng12 -I/opt/local/include/libart-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/libglade-2.0   -DFOOCANVASLIBDIR=\""/opt/local/lib"\" -DFOOCANVASDATADIR=\""/opt/local/share"\" -DFOOCANVASPIXMAPDIR=\""/opt/local/share/pixmaps"\" -DFOOCANVASBINDIR=\""/opt/local/bin"\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALSTATEDIR=\""/opt/local/var"\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALEDIR=\"""\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Foocanvas\" -DVERSION=\"0.6.5\" -I/opt/local/include  -O2 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes  -Wsign-compare -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wchar-subscripts -Wwrite-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-noreturn -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-pointer-sign -MT foo-canvas-polygon.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/foo-canvas-polygon.Tpo -c -o foo-canvas-polygon.lo foo-canvas-polygon.c
 /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../goffice -I../../.. -I../../.. -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/libgsf-1 -I/opt/local/include/libxml2 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng12 -I/opt/local/include/libart-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/libglade-2.0 -DFOOCANVASLIBDIR=\"/opt/local/lib\" -DFOOCANVASDATADIR=\"/opt/local/share\" -DFOOCANVASPIXMAPDIR=\"/opt/local/share/pixmaps\" -DFOOCANVASBINDIR=\"/opt/local/bin\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALSTATEDIR=\"/opt/local/var\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALEDIR=\"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Foocanvas\" -DVERSION=\"0.6.5\" -I/opt/local/include -O2 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wsign-compare -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wchar-subscripts -Wwrite-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-noreturn -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-pointer-sign -MT foo-canvas-polygon.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/foo-canvas-polygon.Tpo -c foo-canvas-polygon.c  -fno-common -DPIC -o .libs/foo-canvas-polygon.o
mv -f .deps/foo-canvas-polygon.Tpo .deps/foo-canvas-polygon.Plo
/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../goffice  -I../../.. -I../../.. -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes  -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/libgsf-1 -I/opt/local/include/libxml2 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng12 -I/opt/local/include/libart-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/libglade-2.0   -DFOOCANVASLIBDIR=\""/opt/local/lib"\" -DFOOCANVASDATADIR=\""/opt/local/share"\" -DFOOCANVASPIXMAPDIR=\""/opt/local/share/pixmaps"\" -DFOOCANVASBINDIR=\""/opt/local/bin"\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALSTATEDIR=\""/opt/local/var"\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALEDIR=\"""\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Foocanvas\" -DVERSION=\"0.6.5\" -I/opt/local/include  -O2 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes  -Wsign-compare -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wchar-subscripts -Wwrite-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-noreturn -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-pointer-sign -MT foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.Tpo -c -o foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.lo foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c
 /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../goffice -I../../.. -I../../.. -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/libgsf-1 -I/opt/local/include/libxml2 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng12 -I/opt/local/include/libart-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/libglade-2.0 -DFOOCANVASLIBDIR=\"/opt/local/lib\" -DFOOCANVASDATADIR=\"/opt/local/share\" -DFOOCANVASPIXMAPDIR=\"/opt/local/share/pixmaps\" -DFOOCANVASBINDIR=\"/opt/local/bin\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALSTATEDIR=\"/opt/local/var\" -DFOOCANVASLOCALEDIR=\"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Foocanvas\" -DVERSION=\"0.6.5\" -I/opt/local/include -O2 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wsign-compare -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wchar-subscripts -Wwrite-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-noreturn -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-pointer-sign -MT foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.Tpo -c foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c  -fno-common -DPIC -o .libs/foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.o
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c:45:22: error: gdk/gdkx.h: No such file or directory
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c: In function 'foo_canvas_rect_realize':
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c:847: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gdk_x11_drawable_get_xdisplay'
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c:847: warning: nested extern declaration of 'gdk_x11_drawable_get_xdisplay'
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c:847: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c:855: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gdk_x11_visual_get_xvisual'
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c:855: warning: nested extern declaration of 'gdk_x11_visual_get_xvisual'
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c:855: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c: In function 'render_rect_alpha':
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c:908: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c:911: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gdk_x11_drawable_get_xid'
foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.c:911: warning: nested extern declaration of 'gdk_x11_drawable_get_xid'
make[5]: *** [foo-canvas-rect-ellipse.lo] Error 1
make[4]: *** [all] Error 2
make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all] Error 2
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

Error: The following dependencies failed to build: goffice libgnomeprintui libgnomecanvas libgnomeprint libgnomeui gnome-keyring libbonoboui libgnome libgtkhtml3 enchant
Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.
```

Can anyone shed any light on what the problem is?  I've tried installing goffice seperately, and that fails as well.  

Thanks


----------



## artov (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.nabble.com/Missing-gdkx.h-in-gtk2-resolved-to13621950.html#a13621950 says:



> Culprit turned out to be libglade2.  Had to uninstall and reinstall.


----------

